# Working out cuts in an 8x4 board



## brianhabby (10 Jun 2011)

Hi everyone,

Is there some easy way to best work out how to cut up an 8x4 sheet to get the most economical use from it?

I want to make some simple boxes from 9mm MDF and would like to get as many as possible from a single sheet.

Any ideas?

regards

Brian


----------



## Benchwayze (10 Jun 2011)

Work out the total area of material you need. 
It doesn't matter how you cut it, the number you can get from a sheet will be:

The area of the MDF divided by the area of each piece. Minus the kerfs. 
With MDF you won't have grain direction to worry about of course. 
I could be wrong, but that 'equation' works when I am trying to cut predetermined sizes for painting boards from a full sheet. 
Whichever way I make the first cut, I can never get more boards from one method than the other! 

I am assuming you have made a scale drawing first of course, to try out various ways of cutting. 

HTH
Regards 

John


----------



## marcros (10 Jun 2011)

There was a thread a little while ago that referenced a cutting list program. It was simple to use, and no frills, at least the version I downloaded was. It was free (but may have been a trial). Doing a search on the forum, it may have been cutlist. I cant try it on my mac- I downloaded whatever it was at work.


----------



## 9fingers (10 Jun 2011)

I used the trial version of Smartcut 2d http://www.rasterweq.com/

Works well but the free version only lasts 30days but I found it impossible extend this by deleting and reloading it.
Clever scheme seems to save the installation date in some hidden place!
I'm sure for professional use, it will save the licence fee but I could not justify it for hobby use on a couple of projects a year
Trial version won't let you print the results but you can use screen capture to bypass this.

Bob


----------



## Argus (10 Jun 2011)

.

Some years ago I refited a gentleman's study, which entailed many, many floor to ceiling bookcases.

The client wanted the whole thing painted and fitted out to resemble built-in furniture, even though it was free-standing.
So, the main carcass and the shelves were made of boards, glued and screwed.
We decided on using 8 x 4 sheets of 18 & 25 mm Birch Ply - in total, almost fifty sheets.

Once I had boiled it down to a cutting list, I devised a cutting sheet to aid the best and most ecconomical use of this acreage of boards, mainly shelves or other boards in the main 30 inches in length, but any sizes can be used.
It is in MS Excel and has a 8 x 4 sheet laid out in 1 inch squares. I pencilled in the sizes and quantities I needed to aid working out the best usage.
If you can read Excel on your machine, send me a PM for a copy of the file, otherwise I can convert it to PDF.


.


----------



## Chems (10 Jun 2011)

I use CutList, its free and simple and does everything I want. I uploaded a copy here:

http://fs734dm.fileserve.com/file/MRxtD ... IST341.zip


----------



## mailee (10 Jun 2011)

I just use Sketchup and draw a sheet and the pieces I need to get out of it. I have cutlist but for some reason it throws a wobbler on my computer?


----------



## Benchwayze (11 Jun 2011)

I do the same on paper Mailee. 

What I was getting at is:

For a set number of panels of a certain size, it matters not how I cut the 8 x 4. Whatever the size of my pieces, I can cut only the same number from the 8 x 4, regardless of where I make the first cut.

If I am using more than one 8 x 4, and I need pieces of varying sizes, then there is probably an economical way of distributing the cuts, to make best use of both sheets. That's where the drawing comes in useful! 


John


----------



## Chems (11 Jun 2011)

What sort of computer do you have Mailee?


----------



## moppetsdad (11 Jun 2011)

9fingers":2ughfteu said:


> I used the trial version of Smartcut 2d http://www.rasterweq.com/
> 
> Works well but the free version only lasts 30days but I found it impossible extend this by deleting and reloading it.
> Clever scheme seems to save the installation date in some hidden place!
> ...


 I have found that if you reset the time and date on your computer to the time that you installed trial progs that they work just fine, I have used freebies that are over a year old by doing that, just reset after using them, I keep a note of the date I first installed then so I don't forget!

David


----------



## Anonymous (11 Jun 2011)

maxcut v2 for me and its free.

http://download.cnet.com/MaxCut/3000-20 ... 73445.html


----------



## mailee (11 Jun 2011)

My computer is my laptop James. It is a Toshiba EA 60. It is an old one running Windows XP. I think it is about time for a change to be honest.


----------



## 9fingers (11 Jun 2011)

Chems":35i3s0mt said:


> I use CutList, its free and simple and does everything I want. I uploaded a copy here:
> 
> http://fs734dm.fileserve.com/file/MRxtD ... IST341.zip




Are you sure about that link? Does not seem to lead to a file download despite registering with that site.

Bob


----------



## Deejay (11 Jun 2011)

Same here Bob

Try here ...

http://cutlistplus.com/download/

Thanks for the link Chems

Cheers

Dave


----------



## 9fingers (11 Jun 2011)

Thanks for that Dave, I had seen that after a google search but was put off by the 'allows you to enter a few parts' type comments or of the trial version and the typical prices of the licensed version. I've not got an application at the moment but will try the maxcut as well next time I do.
I'm just a tight-wad!

Bob


----------



## moppetsdad (11 Jun 2011)

Me to, just do the time before opening prog.

david


----------



## adzeman (11 Jun 2011)

Thats Brilliant! changing the date and time I will definately be doing this     
I have the same Toshiba computor. Bought a new Acer this year but still use the Toshiba its all those updates that send me round the bend.


----------



## Benchwayze (11 Jun 2011)

adzeman":2ej4ygz1 said:


> Thats Brilliant! changing the date and time I will definately be doing this
> I have the same Toshiba computor. Bought a new Acer this year but still use the Toshiba its all those updates that send me round the bend.



A couple of years back, I downloaded AVS's Video editing software, on trial, and because it was a good program I bought a licence. 

Then after my Windows Installation disc went belly-up, I had to buy a new copy of Windows. 

After I reinstalled Windows, I got stuck into re installing all my software. Without a care, I reinstalled the AVS program I'd paid for, onto the new installation of Windows. The first time I tried to run it, it refused, giving me a snotty message on screen explaining why it would not run. This was followed by an equally snotty email from the company, virtually accusing me of Piracy, and telling me NOT to try to install it again on a different machine, or else. (And when I say snotty, I mean snotty. To say I was incensed is an understatement.) 

I kept my cool, and tried to explain what had happened. They would not listen to my explanation, nor would they change the licence, to allow me to use what I had paid for. They insisted that to use the program, I would have to buy another licence and download a new copy. 

Of course I refused, and told them I would never recommend them to anyone. Which I do not! I respect a company's rights, but I will not stand for a heavy-handed attitude. So if you do make the same mistake I did, don't expect any 'mercy' from those sharks. Best course of action is to avoid them like the proverbial. 

I no longer download try-before-you-buy software. (A lot of malware comes with this stuff anyhow). 
If it ain't free, I don't want it at all. If it is something I really do want, I check to see what the licence allows, before I buy. 

In all other instances, I do without.
Once bitten... :evil: 


HTH someone.

Regards
John


----------



## adzeman (11 Jun 2011)

Thanks for the advice john will take heed

Regards


----------



## brianhabby (11 Jun 2011)

Wow...! plenty of replies there, thanks guys, this forum never fails to deliver.

I downloaded MaxCut and it does everything I want - and it's free which Cut List doesn't appear to be.

Anyway, thanks again for all the input.

regards

Brian


----------

